# Young family in Estepona



## CalumG (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi,

I am a 28 year old guy who is moving to Estepona next week with my partner of the same age and our 3 year old son. I am just curious if there are many expats in the town of the same age or is it mostly older people? We are keen to try and make some friends but not sure how easy this will be. we are very outgoing and friendly and I am a keen golfer. We are hoping this might be easier through my sons nursery. I will be travelling back to the UK to work offshore for two weeks of the month so I am really hopefully my fiance Claire will be able to make friends while I am away. Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Calum


----------



## jamie04 (May 12, 2015)

Hi I was just wondering how you are getting on living there? Especially your wife and son? Me and my husband and 3 year old son are coming to view some properties at the end of may, my husband also works offshore, so would be interesting to hear hear how she's finding it on her own. Any advice appreciated. Thanks hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live near Estepona and I'd say it's mainly older British immigrants but not exclusively so. Brits tend to live in the urbs round the Port area.
The town is mainly Spanish,popular with Spanish families for beach holidays, and not that many people in the main part of the town speak English.
It depends where you choose to live, really.
There are loads of golf courses around the town, from what I hear the players are a mixed crowd.
Estepona is a really lovely Spanish town and I'm looking forward to moving into the town in the next few years.


----------

